# Successful Baits-Red Spice Fish Boilies...Erfahrungen?



## Roestertaube (24. August 2012)

Hey,
also wie der Threadname schon sagt, würd ich gern wissen, ob jmd. schon die genannten Boilies ausprobiert  hat. Mir wurde gesagt, dass die Red Spice Fish wohl nich schlecht laufen sollen..Stimmt das?


----------



## BARSCH123 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Successful Baits-Red Spice Fish Boilies...Erfahrungen?*

Jupp, kann man Fisch mit fangen..


----------



## Steffen90 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Successful Baits-Red Spice Fish Boilies...Erfahrungen?*

da beisst schon der ein oder andere fisch drauf...


----------



## goepfi74 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Successful Baits-Red Spice Fish Boilies...Erfahrungen?*

die murmeln kann man empfehlen habe schon selber damit gefangen


----------



## Roestertaube (24. August 2012)

*AW: Successful Baits-Red Spice Fish Boilies...Erfahrungen?*

Der Geruch ist aber ja mal widerwärtig, grad mal ne Packung geöffnet, löst ja sofort Brechreiz aus..


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Successful Baits-Red Spice Fish Boilies...Erfahrungen?*

Roestertaube@ ähm  richt doch angenehm, glaub du hast noch keine richtigen stinker gerochen 


die ganzen baits von ihnen sind okay


----------



## Carpcontact (24. August 2012)

*AW: Successful Baits-Red Spice Fish Boilies...Erfahrungen?*

Ja. Vor allem im Hochsommer super köder in 16mm am besten.Meiner Meinung nach


----------



## allrounder11 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Successful Baits-Red Spice Fish Boilies...Erfahrungen?*

der läuft eig. überall...


----------



## Roestertaube (25. August 2012)

*AW: Successful Baits-Red Spice Fish Boilies...Erfahrungen?*

Hmm, hab die 24er nun, hoffentlich nich zu groß


----------



## Tomm82 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Successful Baits-Red Spice Fish Boilies...Erfahrungen?*

Die RSF stinken wie ab, aber sind vol zu empfehlen !

Gruss Tom


----------



## colognecarp (28. August 2012)

*AW: Successful Baits-Red Spice Fish Boilies...Erfahrungen?*

Ich hab mit denen schon ein paar mal gefischt, hatte auch die ummantelten davon. ich bin damit nicht warm geworden, mir gefallen die holy rone am besten von Sb. Aber am Mix von der qualität her ist nichts aus zu setzen


----------



## Bodensee89 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Successful Baits-Red Spice Fish Boilies...Erfahrungen?*

wenn ich auf karpfen gehe dann immer 3 - 5 tage hintereinander für 4 - 8 stunden täglich  und da hab ich mit den red spice fish bisher jedesmal einen kaprfen gefangen.
zwar nicht an jedem einzelnen tag aber innerhalb der 3 - 5 tage war immer mindestens einer dabei, heute sogar 2 am selben tag. 

ich bin zwar neuling beim karpfenangeln (ist mein erstes jahr) aber ich bin von den kugeln mehr als begeistert. 

gestern und heute hatte ich an der 2. rute einen scoberry von SB aber da ging bisher noch nix.  
angefüttert hab ich mit beiden varianten an beiden tagen jeweils ne handvoll nachdem beide ruten im wasser waren.


----------



## BARSCH123 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Successful Baits-Red Spice Fish Boilies...Erfahrungen?*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Ich hab mit denen schon ein paar mal gefischt, hatte auch die ummantelten davon. ich bin damit nicht warm geworden, mir gefallen die holy rone am besten von Sb. Aber am Mix von der qualität her ist nichts aus zu setzen



Genauso geht es mir auch, hatte die RSF mal ne Zeit gefischt, auch gut damit gefangen, doch richtig warm geworden bin ich mit den Pillen nicht... Tendiere da auch stark zu den HRL.

Aber wie gesagt, gefangen haben sie.

Tl.


----------

